# Black soot



## kfactor (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a side fire box smoker that I made it seems like I get a the black soot on my ribs and what ever I make . Is there a way to not get that on the food ?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2015)

I highly suggest you send Dave a /pm. He's forgot more about engineering, design, and specification of pits than most forks who are considered experts will every know. DaveOmak he'll need some answers from you no doubt but if its a design problem he'll surely pick it up and let you know how to fix it.

I would guess its incomplete burn due to probably lack of O2, but he is amazing at that.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2015)

*I would guess its incomplete burn due to probably lack of O2, but he is amazing at that.*

That's my first guess, not knowing all the other particulars...    It also could be build up, in the smoker from previous smokes, that is "letting go" and falling on the food....   

If your food is wet, you didn't form a pellicle first before smoking, smoke and water can combine to make what I call, "acid rain" and can form a precipitate in the liquid...  nasty tasting stuff....

To combat all the above, have good air flow under the fire and have fair air flow above the fire, and always leave the exhaust wide open.... 

For properly smoked foods, good air flow is important...  you want all the tars and resins to burn up in the heat source..  then what's left, thin blue smoke will impart a mild smoky flavor to the meat....

A well designed fire box on a smoker...  













5f0d0167_firebox-5.gif



__ daveomak
__ Jun 21, 2015


















FIREBOX Theory.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 21, 2015


----------



## joe black (Jun 21, 2015)

You can believe that whatever Dave says you can take to the bank.  The only other thing that I would ask is are you using dry, well-seasoned wood?  This can cause poor combustion as well.  Good Luck,  Joe


----------



## kfactor (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply . I'm going to add in another air intake and see if that helps and would a fire box that's to small cause that too?


----------

